# 1998 Altima Idler Pulley



## spook_84065 (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone have any tips on how to change the idler pulley on a 1998 Altima?


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine was shot and being not that great with this car i went to my mechanic... he ordered the part and replaced it for under a hundred bucks...


----------



## jacobsjam1 (Sep 14, 2008)

After you remove the belts look closely theres 3 bolts that hold a plate mounted to the engine block that holds the whole idler pully assembly. remove those 3 bolts and the plate and the pully will clear the sidewall and you'll be able to pull it from the engine bay! you may have to jack the engine up slightly. If you do remove the top motor mount first. Good Luck.


----------

